# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Cenk G [Euroferry Malta, Massalia, Linda]

## pantelis2009

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1995 σαν Linda. Το 2005 μετονομάστηκε σε Massalia και το 2006 έγινε Euroferry Malta για τον Grimaldi. 
To IMO είναι 9108556, έχει μήκος 175,08 μέτρα, πλάτος 24,44 μέτρα, είναι typ RO/RO Passanger Ship με χωρητικότητα DWT 11164t και σημαία Malta. Συνδέει την Catania με το Salerno.
Εδώ το Euroferry Malta όταν στις 08/08/2012 ήταν στο ΝΜΔ. 

EUROFERRY MALTA 01 08-08-2012.jpg
Περιμένω και άλλα στοιχεία και φωτο σας.

----------


## manolisfissas

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες φίλε μας pantelis2009.

----------


## manolisfissas

Ορίστε μια φωτογραφία και από εμένα στον ΝΜΔ.

Euroferry Malta 25-7-2014.gif.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Euroferry Malta αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από την Πύλο με προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS του ......τον Πειραιά. Γιατί....άραγε?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Euroferry Malta αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από την Πύλο με προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS του ......τον Πειραιά. Γιατί....άραγε?


 Kατά διαστήματα ρο-ρό του Γκριμάλντι πιάνουν Πειραιά φορτωμένα με καινούργια ΙΧ. Αν κάτσει κ καμιά επισκευή όπως την άλλη φορά...ακόμα καλύτερα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ενώ έλεγε εχθές το AIS του .....Πειραιά, τώρα είναι κάτω από την Κάρπαθο και πηγαίνει..... Χάιφα.  :Apologetic:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και ενώ έλεγε εχθές το AIS του .....Πειραιά, τώρα είναι κάτω από την Κάρπαθο και πηγαίνει..... Χάιφα.


Μπορεί να ήταν παραπλανητικό.

----------


## Giannis G.

Πάει Χαϊφα μαλλον για να παρει τα αυτοκινητα του Eurocargo Valencia που ειναι στην Σύρο.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Μια απορία που έχω σχετικά με αυτό το πλοίο, τη σειρά του (Valencia, Istanbul κλπ) καθώς και τα πιο σύγχρονου σχεδιασμού Grimaldo-ro-ro (πχ Eurocargo Livorno κλπ). Ξέρουμε αν είναι μονέλικα ή "κανονικά" με δύο και πόσα πηδάλια έχουν;

....δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά τη ψιλοσυμπαθώ αυτή τη σειρούλα πλοίων....

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Μια απορία που έχω σχετικά με αυτό το πλοίο, τη σειρά του (Valencia, Istanbul κλπ) καθώς και τα πιο σύγχρονου σχεδιασμού Grimaldo-ro-ro (πχ Eurocargo Livorno κλπ). Ξέρουμε αν είναι μονέλικα ή "κανονικά" με δύο και πόσα πηδάλια έχουν;
> 
> ....δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά τη ψιλοσυμπαθώ αυτή τη σειρούλα πλοίων....


Μια μηχανή έχει αρα και μια προπέλα,όπως και ένα τιμόνι...λογικά.

----------


## manoubras 33

To βαπόρι έχει πουληθεί στην τουρκική Cenk roro και έχει μετονομαστεί σε *CENK G
*Αυτό το διάστημα εκτελεί δρομολόγιο Θεσσαλονίκη - Κύπρο και σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί πέρασε από τη Σύρο για μπονκερ. Δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από τη ράδα, στη μια φαίνεται στα ανοικτά κ το SAFETY BAY που τραβάει για Τουρκία.
Παρακαλώ οι διαχειριστές να αλλάξουν το όνομα του πλοίου. Ευχαριστώ

DSCN2812.JPG DSCN2800.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To βαπόρι έχει πουληθεί στην τουρκική Cenk roro και έχει μετονομαστεί σε *CENK G
> *Αυτό το διάστημα εκτελεί δρομολόγιο Θεσσαλονίκη - Κύπρο και σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί πέρασε από τη Σύρο για μπονκερ. Δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από τη ράδα, στη μια φαίνεται στα ανοικτά κ το SAFETY BAY που τραβάει για Τουρκία.
> Παρακαλώ οι διαχειριστές να αλλάξουν το όνομα του πλοίου. Ευχαριστώ
> 
> DSCN2812.JPG DSCN2800.JPG


SAFFET BεY είναι φίλε μου.

----------


## manoubras 33

> SAFFET BεY είναι φίλε μου.


και με μια σιγουριά που το έγραψα... Thanks  :Cool:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό, ανεβοκατεβαίνει Θεσσαλονίκη - Κύπρο μαζί με το CENK T [αδερφάκι του Ro/Ro ΠΕΛΑΓΙΤΗΣ]. 
Η δουλειά του ΑΚΡΙΤΑ δε νομίζω να έχει σπάσει, αλλά παράλληλα βλέπουμε ότι διακινούνται πάρα πολλά εμπορεύματα μεταξύ Θεσσαλονίκης και χώρες των Βαλκανίων με τη Κύπρο.

Στη πρώτη του εμφάνιση στο Θερμαϊκό Κόλπο...
DSC_0004_RoRoCengG_Ps_Crop_Ready.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Έχοντας ολοκληρώσει την εκφόρτωση στη Θεσσαλονίκη στις 8/6

P1110905_edited.jpg P1110908_edited.jpg P1110907_edited.jpg P1110911_edited.jpg P1110913_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

¶φιξη στις 23/5

P1100328_edited.jpg P1100415_edited.jpg P1100436_edited.jpg P1100478_edited.jpg P1100481_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αναμένουμε το CENK T φίλε.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Αναμένουμε το CENK T φίλε.


Του τη χάλασε το Champion Jet 1 το πρωί που έφευγε...  :Wink New:  :Wink New:  :Wink New:  :Wink New:  
Στο θέμα του έβαλα εγώ μερικές...

----------


## alkeos

Μα να μου κόβει ρε ¶κη πόζες του Cenk T το πλεούμενο playmobil - λέμβος του star trek  :Nightmare:  :Wink New: 

Σε λίγο φίλε Βίκτωρα οι πρωινές του

----------


## alkeos

Ρεμέτζο στις 1/7

P1130466_edited.jpg P1130467_edited.jpg P1130474_edited.jpg P1130489_edited.jpg P1130493_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Αναχώρηση απ' την ανατολική είσοδο

P1120360_edited.jpg P1120365_edited.jpg P1120372_edited.jpg P1120415_edited.jpg P1120393_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η χθεσινή αναχώρηση με το ηλιοβασίλεμα

P1150454_edited.jpg P1150455_edited.jpg P1150457_edited.jpg P1150463_edited.jpg

----------

